# Post your 7-Zip v22.00 scores



## QuietBob (Jun 26, 2022)

*----- Please use v22.0x for fair comparison -----*​
Download and install the *64-bit version* from the *7-Zip website*. If you have an older version on your computer, v22.0x can be safely installed over it.
Start *7-Zip File Manager* and run the benchmark from the *Tools menu*.
The *benchmark will start automatically* and finish after 10 iterations.
Post a *screenshot* with your results. Please *include the Memory tab from CPU-Z* as 7-Zip is known to exploit the memory subsystem.





*----- Total score is a link leading to the original post -----*
*Top Ten*​


Spoiler




*Name*​*CPU*​*Cores/Threads*​*Compression*​*Decompression*​*Total*​*Det0x**Ryzen 9 7950X*16c/*32t**239.3*296.3*267.8*glnn_23Ryzen 9 7950X16c/*32t*237.8296.7*267.3*phillRyzen Threadripper 3970X32c/*64t*153.8*347.2**250.5*Canned NoodlesRyzen Threadripper 3960X24c/*48t*167.4279.5*223.5*Det0xRyzen 9 5950X16c/*32t*182.2250.9*216.5*HardiRyzen 9 5950X16c/*32t*163.3238.1*200.7*harm9963Ryzen 9 5950X16c/*32t*157.2238.0*197.58*jesdalsRyzen 9 5950X16c/*32t*169.4225.8*197.58*R-T-BRyzen 9 5950X16c/*32t*147.2225.7*186.4*dgianstefaniRyzen 9 5950X16c/*32t*159.7203.3*181.5*




*Desktop CPUs*
*32 threads** |** 24 threads | 20 threads | 16 threads | 12 threads | 10 threads | 8 threads | 6 threads | 4 threads*​


Spoiler




*Name*​*CPU*​*Cores/Threads*​*Compression*​*Decompression*​*Total*​natr0nRyzen 9 5950X16c/*32t*136.4*223.2**179.8*A Computer GuyRyzen 9 5950X16c/*32t*134.2213.8*174.0*s3thraRyzen 9 5950X16c/*32t*129.3213.8*171.6*freeagentRyzen 9 5900X12c/*24t*149.9188.6*169.2*glnn_23Core i9-12900K8+8c/*24t**164.6*168.8*166.7*AvlinRyzen 9 5950X16c/*32t*118.6206.0*162.3*phillRyzen 9 5950X16c/*32t*125.3191.4*158.3*A Computer GuyRyzen 9 3950X16c/*32t*128.4182.4*155.4*ARFRyzen 9 5900X12c/*24t*118.9170.2*144.5*wait_wotRyzen Threadripper 2950X16c/*32t*101.4160.0*130.7*1100RCore i7-12700K8+4c/*20t*124.5129.2*126.9*P4-630Core i7-12700K8+4c/*20t*120.2124.2*122.2*The KingRyzen 7 5800X8c/*16t*109.6125.6*117.6*ColddeckedRyzen 9 390012c/*24t*95.0138.6*116.8*Enterprise24Core i9-10900KF10c/*20t*110.6122.7*116.6*1986nathRyzen 7 5800X8c/*16t*106.6124.6*115.6*IbizadrRyzen 7 5800X8c/*16t*105.2122.8*114.0*QuietBobRyzen 7 5800X3D8c/*16t*102.7119.5*111.1*izyRyzen 7 5700X8c/*16t*101.0120.3*110.6*phillRyzen 9 3900X12c/*24t*94.8122.4*108.6*MaddoggMirandaRyzen 7 5800X8c/*16t*96.2116.3*106.3*Canned NoodlesCore i9-10900KF10c/*20t*95.8112.3*104.1*xrrorRyzen 7 5800X8c/*16t*80.4116.5*98.4*Panther_SeraphinRyzen 5 7600X6c/*12t*93.7102.6*98.2*jlewis02Core i9-10850K10c/*20t*90.4105.4*97.9*s3thraRyzen 7 5700X8c/*16t*85.2105.2*95.2*agent_x007Core i7-6950X10c/*20t*92.596.3*94.4*AlwaysHopeCore i7-11700K8c/*16t*84.9103.5*94.2*1986nathRyzen 7 3800XT8c/*16t*86.5100.0*93.2*freeagentRyzen 5 5600X6c/*12t*84.997.2*91.1*sam_86314Ryzen 7 5800X8c/*16t*76.9104.8*90.8*izyRyzen 7 3700X8c/*16t*82.698.4*90.5*AVATARATRyzen 5 5600X6c/*12t*84.195.0*89.6*AMFRyzen 7 PRO 37008c/*16t*75.3103.0*89.1*xrrorRyzen 7 3800X8c/*16t*80.397.4*88.9*ViruzzCore i7-127008+4c/*20t*66.3110.6*88.5*WareCore i9-10850K10c/*20t*65.5111.0*88.2*ityrantRyzen 7 5700X8c/*16t*74.3101.7*88.0*The KingRyzen 5 56006c/*12t*83.292.9*88.0*3x0Ryzen 5 5600X6c/*12t*78.689.7*84.1*205GtxRyzen 5 5600X6c/*12t*76.490.7*83.5*Ditex89Ryzen 5 5600X6c/*12t*76.789.9*83.3*cvaldesRyzen 7 3700X8c/*16t*73.492.5*83.0*DoH!Core i7-11700K8c/*16t*74.491.4*82.9*toastem2004Ryzen 5 5600X6c/*12t*67.282.9*75.1*TarteRyzen 7 3700X8c/*16t*67.981.8*74.9*ShrimpBrimeCore i5-12400F6c/*12t*74.574.1*74.3*CrAsHnBuRnXpCore i9-9900K8c/*16t*56.486.6*71.5*BlaezaRyzen 5 36006c/*12t*64.377.9*71.1*bascoCore i7-5960X8c/*16t*68.667.1*67.9*The King4700S Desktop Kit8c/*16t*57.477.4*67.4*xrrorRyzen 5 3600X6c/*12t*62.269.3*65.8*kiloCore i7-9700K8c/*8t*57.168.4*62.8*kingkongtolCore i5-114006c/*12t*55.764.9*60.3*phillRyzen 7 1700X8c/*16t*49.370.0*59.6*phillRyzen 7 27008c/*16t*48.566.9*57.7*AlwaysHopeRyzen 5 2600X6c/*12t*46.069.2*57.6*xrrorRyzen 5 1600 AF6c/*12t*45.964.6*55.3*N/AXeon E5-4627 v410c/*10t*50.356.6*53.5*Beer4MyselfRyzen 5 2600X6c/*12t*43.861.2*52.5*xrrorRyzen 5 16006c/*12t*44.258.9*51.5*JeagerRyzen 5 16006c/*12t*43.158.2*50.6*authorizedRyzen 5 26006c/*12t*39.556.5*48.0*vpxCore i3-121004c/*8t*46.344.3*45.3*joemamaCore i5-9600K6c/*6t*41.447.9*44.6*FreedomEclipseCore i5-8600K6c/*6t*40.747.3*44.0*VolumanRyzen 3 PRO 4350G4c/*8t*32.445.3*38.8*Logan7Core i7-4790K4c/*8t*33.437.1*35.2*ityrantCore i7-77004c/*8t*24.636.1*30.3*sam_86314Core i5-8400T6c/*6t*26.230.4*28.3*FouquinVIA Centaur CHA8c/*8t*25.730.5*28.1*InVasManiCore i3-61002c/*4t*17.319.4*18.4*VolumanAthlon 200GE2c/*4t*13.116.5*14.8*IvanP91vVIA Eden X4 C42504c/*4t*4.05.6*4.8*




*Desktop "retro"* (no AVX2)
*24 threads | 20 threads | 16 threads | 12 threads | 10 threads | 8 threads | 6 threads | 4 threads | **2 threads **| 1 thread*​


Spoiler




*Name*​*CPU*​*Cores/Threads*​*Compression*​*Decompression*​*Total*​Zyll GoliatXeon E5-2697 v212c/*24t**74.3**81.2**77.7*johnspackXeon E5-1680 v28c/*16t*63.766.0*64.8*Peter LindgrenXeon E5-1680 v28c/*16t*63.065.8*64.4*Panther_Seraphin2x Opteron 634824c/*24t*33.272.3*52.8*Canned Noodles2x Xeon X56878c/*16t*47.951.9*49.9*Canned NoodlesCore i7-990X6c/*12t*39.243.3*41.2*AlwaysHopeFX 83504m/*8t*34.945.4*40.2*MaddoggMirandaXeon W36806c/*12t*35.041.5*38.2*AlwaysHopePhenom II X6 1055T6c/*6t*26.537.9*32.2*WareCore i7-37704c/*8t*31.331.9*31.6*xrrorFX 83104m/*8t*26.132.1*29.1*AlwaysHopeXeon X34704c/*8t*27.428.9*28.1*xrrorCore i7-26004c/*8t*23.727.1*25.4*budget_OptiplexXeon X34804c/*8t*22.323.9*23.1*QuietBobPhenom II X4 9754c/*4t*18.925.1*22.0*Canned NoodlesPhenom II X4 9554c/*4t*17.124.6*20.8*68OldsCore i5-3330S4c/*4t*16.317.3*16.8*3x0Core 2 Quad Q66004c/*4t*13.718.2*15.9*Canned NoodlesA8-65002m/*4t*12.817.1*15.0*68OldsCore 2 Quad Q96504c/*4t*13.516.6*15.1*xrrorCore 2 Duo E86002c/*2t*9.812.2*11.0*phillCeleron G39302c/*2t*8.19.4*8.7*Canned NoodlesPentium G20202c/*2t*8.38.9*8.6*xrrorAthlon 64 X2 5200+2c/*2t*4.98.5*6.7*ARFAthlon 64 X2 4400+2c/*2t*4.26.5*5.3*sam_86314Athlon 64 X2 3800+2c/*2t*2.65.2*3.9*QuietBobSempron 2500+1c/*1t*1.62.7*2.2*sam_86314Atom N4551c/*2t*1.31.9*1.6*IvanP91vVIA Nano U33001c/*1t*1.21.5*1.4*QuietBobCeleron D 3261c/*1t*0.91.4*1.1*




*Mobile CPUs*
*16 threads | 12 threads | 8 threads | 4 threads | **2 threads*​


Spoiler




*Name*​*CPU*​*Cores/Threads*​*Compression*​*Decompression*​*Total*​PouhonCore i7-11800H8c/*16t**69.9*85.2*77.5*s3thraCore i5-12600H4+8c/*16t*67.978.5*73.2*VolumanRyzen 7 4800H8c/*16t*55.4*86.3**70.8*Beer4MyselfRyzen 5 4600H6c/*12t*47.167.7*57.4*freeagentRyzen 7 5700U8c/*16t*42.272.1*57.1*rethcirECore i7-8750H6c/*12t*48.953.8*51.4*TurboTachoCore i7-10875H8c/*16t*45.850.4*48.1*Canned NoodlesCore i7-8750H6c/*12t*42.149.4*45.7*phillCore i5-10500T6c/*12t*34.641.3*38.0*Peter LindgrenCore i7-1185G74c/*8t*37.936.7*37.3*sam_86314Steam Deck4c/*8t*25.436.2*30.8*sam_86314Core i5-1135G74c/*8t*29.631.4*30.5*BrainDeddRyzen 7 3750H4c/*8t*22.034.8*28.4*ARFRyzen 5 2500U4c/*8t*23.432.7*28.1*AAF OptimusRyzen 5 3500U4c/*8t*18.631.2*24.9*glnn_23Core i7-3610QM4c/*8t*22.724.2*23.5*dnm_TXCore i7-2860QM4c/*8t*22.322.9*22.6*P4-630Core i3-7100U2c/*4t*10.011.1*10.6*Canned NoodlesCeleron N34504c/*4t*5.89.6*7.7*QuietBobTurion X2 Ultra ZM-852c/*2t*4.66.9*5.7*Canned NoodlesCeleron N30602c/*2t*3.85.4*4.6*phillCore i3-6100U2c/*4t*3.64.5*4.1*


----------



## Blaeza (Jun 26, 2022)

Slowest first lol

6c/12t
57.3
73.9
65.6


----------



## freeagent (Jun 26, 2022)

Just testing the water


----------



## authorized (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Tarte (Jun 26, 2022)

Ok, here are my Scores:


----------



## freeagent (Jun 26, 2022)

This one is a little better.. I will play with it later when I am done 

144.4
182.7
163.2


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 26, 2022)

freeagent said:


> This one is a little better.. I will play with it later when I am done
> 
> View attachment 252501


Nice score! Could you actually *type your results *as requested? Makes it easier for me to copy the numbers, thanks


----------



## toastem2004 (Jun 26, 2022)

I'll add my setup to the party.
67.2
82.9
75.0


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 26, 2022)

119
120.5
119.7


----------



## freeagent (Jun 26, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Nice score! Could you actually *type your results *as requested? Makes it easier for me to copy the numbers, thanks


Oh terribly sorry my friend, I thought we were just playing around, I didn’t see you were keeping track until now


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 26, 2022)

Centaur CHA steps in to hold up the bottom of the chart.

*25.706
30.532
28.119*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2022)

My systems probably going to get clapped.


----------



## 1986nath (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Det0x (Jun 26, 2022)

5950x testrun in warm room

*177.989* gflops
*248.685* gflops
*213.476* gflops




Can push much harder if needed


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 26, 2022)

5800X, 2x16GB DDR4-3600 C18
*
76.9
104.8
90.8*


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 26, 2022)

Det0x said:


> 5950x testrun in warm room
> 
> *177.989* gflops
> *248.685* gflops
> ...


Great result, but would you please run the whole benchmark (10 loops)?


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 27, 2022)

Ran it on my $50 Windows tablet. Can only do x86 though, so I dunno if it can go on the scoreboard.

Z3735G, 1GB DDR3-1333 C9

*1.5
4.2
2.9*


----------



## InVasMani (Jun 27, 2022)

Det0x said:


> 5950x testrun in warm room
> 
> *177.989* gflops
> *248.685* gflops
> ...



1950MHz infinity fabric 3900MT/s CL13 or bust!! Very nice kit of memory to pair with that CPU that setup is a decompression monster.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 27, 2022)

Det0x said:


> 5950x testrun in warm room
> 
> *177.989* gflops
> *248.685* gflops
> ...


5 passes?

Not that it matters much, just curious why.

Mine: (Ryzen 5950x)

147.175
225.689
186.432

Mine is setup for an allcore static overclock so probably limits me a bit.  Helps with compiling though.  It's also exceptionally hot, so only running at 4.4Ghz today.


----------



## N/A (Jun 27, 2022)

Intel Xeon v4 3.2 GHz 10/10
DDR4 32 GBytes 2.4 GHz Quad 1 ranks 4 bank groups per module.

50.307
56.638
53.472


----------



## cvaldes (Jun 27, 2022)

Ryzen 7 3700X in my daily driver, not my fastest PC (which is the one in my System Specs)

73.4
92.5
83.0





Mobo: MSI MPG B550I Gaming Wifi
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200MHz CL16

PBO enabled


----------



## Det0x (Jun 27, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Great result, but would you please run the whole benchmark (10 loops)?





R-T-B said:


> 5 passes?
> 
> Not that it matters much, just curious why.


Was just testing settings.. 5 was faster than 10  
But since you guys insist 

*176.580
250.956
213.768*


----------



## The King (Jun 27, 2022)

AMD 4700S

57.3
77.4
67.3


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 27, 2022)

Det0x said:


> Was just testing settings.. 5 was faster than 10
> But since you guys insist
> 
> *176.580
> ...


1st place you remain.


----------



## Voluman (Jun 27, 2022)

AMD Ryzen 7 4800H
55.4
86.3
70.8


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 27, 2022)

My old "mule" / X79-Platform Xeon 2697 V2 12c/24t 3,4Ghz(All-cores)......
74,2-Compressing
81,2-Decompressing
77,7-Overall


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 27, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Oh terribly sorry my friend, I thought we were just playing around, I didn’t see you were keeping track until now





Det0x said:


> Was just testing settings.. 5 was faster than 10


Thanks, your scores have been updated!



sam_86314 said:


> Ran it on my $50 Windows tablet. Can only do x86 though, so I dunno if it can go on the scoreboard.


Those are certainly interesting results, but let's keep it 64-bit for consistency. I've got a few old systems running Win7 myself, it'll be interesting to see some single cores later


----------



## joemama (Jun 27, 2022)

41.4
47.9
44.6


----------



## Jeager (Jun 27, 2022)

35.3
49.4
42.3

I really need to reconfigure my mem on my R5 1600


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeager said:


> 35.3
> 49.4
> 42.3
> 
> I really need to reconfigure my mem on my R5 1600



Screenshots or it didn't happen!! ....


----------



## Det0x (Jun 27, 2022)

Det0x said:


> Was just testing settings.. 5 was faster than 10
> But since you guys insist
> 
> *176.580
> ...


Did some more runs just for fun. 
This is one of the few benchmarks where Zen3 seem to benefit (compressing) from running the infinity fabric asynced from the memory speed, as long as you can run high enough MT/s.. 
(but there is a small reduction in decompressing speed)

5950x with infinity fabric @ 1900mhz and memory @ 4466MT/s with decently tight timings 

Compressing = *182.202 gflops*
Decompressing = *250.876 gflops*
Total average = *216.539 gflops*




Above 1900:3800 synced i get whea errors and reduced performance in everything but superlight Aida64 "benchmarks" on my current setup.


----------



## Jeager (Jun 27, 2022)

43.1
58.2
50.6

Seems better after reload and no alt tab games


----------



## natr0n (Jun 27, 2022)

136
223
180


----------



## The King (Jun 27, 2022)

5600 (I think 3800 CL15 may be faster, will test that tomorrow)

78.59
88.40
83.49


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 27, 2022)

New submissions currently on hold as the time limit for editing my post has expired  Already contacted the forum mods about it.

EDIT:
I can add submissions again, awaiting your scores 
Thanks @phill and @the54thvoid


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 28, 2022)

My ex ex gaming rig...albeit only with 8GB RAM.
31.7
40.6
36.2


----------



## Cutechri (Jun 28, 2022)

That's cool, but has Igor Pavlov also fixed the vulnerabilities in his software? Has Igor Pavlov stopped living in the past and updated 7-Zip's context menu to support Windows 11's new context menu? No? Bandizip it is then.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 28, 2022)

Ran it on my Steam Deck. CPU-Z doesn't like this device at all.

Steam Deck CPU (AMD Van Gogh/Custom APU 0405), 16GB LPDDR5-5500.

*25.4
36.2
30.8*


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 28, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> but has Igor Pavlov also fixed the vulnerabilities in his software?


Uh yeah...  since about 2019:






						7-zip : Security vulnerabilities
					

Security vulnerabilities related to 7-zip : List of vulnerabilities 			related to any product of this vendor. Cvss scores, vulnerability details and links to full CVE details and references



					www.cvedetails.com
				






Cutechri said:


> Has Igor Pavlov stopped living in the past and updated 7-Zip's context menu to support Windows 11's new context menu?


To be fair, nearly no one has.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 28, 2022)

Just a placeholder...  to show you a very ancient system!  I'm under linux so I can't do a cpu_z memory shot...  can't get decode-dimms to bloody work...  so here's unofficial for
a Xeon 1680-v2 at 4.3,  and quad channel at 1866:


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 28, 2022)

Going to throw a spanner in the works here... In my opinion, an interesting comparison with Rocket Lake architecture (cypress cove cores) in relation to memory subsystem performance running in both gears 1 & 2.
For the record, I'd like to _nominate gear 1_ as the final result for myself, however keep in mind my 11700k does not have the best gear 1 IMC. Can't get the system to boot successfully, let alone run memory stress testing higher than 3466MHz on the RAM with gear 1. Also I only have Hynix DJR sticks to play with... 

Gear 1 results;
85.0
103.3
94.2



Gear 2 results;
73.8
95.8
83.8


----------



## Voluman (Jun 28, 2022)

Ryzen 3 Pro 4350G
32.4
45.2
38.8


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 28, 2022)

Phenom II X4 @ 4.18
18.9
25.1
22.0


----------



## Det0x (Jun 28, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Going to throw a spanner in the works here... In my opinion, an interesting comparison with Rocket Lake architecture (cypress cove cores) in relation to memory subsystem performance running in both gears 1 & 2.
> For the record, I'd like to _nominate gear 1_ as the final result for myself, however keep in mind my 11700k does not have the best gear 1 IMC. Can't get the system to boot successfully, let alone run memory stress testing higher than 3466MHz on the RAM with gear 1. Also I only have Hynix DJR sticks to play with...
> Gear 1 results;
> 85.0
> ...


Interesting results, pretty much the opposite findings compared to the results from my 16core Zen3...

Running the infinity fabric unsync'ed from the memory on Zen is almost the same as running Intel gen11 and gen12 in gear 2 mode. We get half the uclck-speed with AMD and with Intel you get half the memory-controller speed. (both should be comparable somewhat)

With synced 1900:1900:1900 (3800MT/s) i got the following:
Compressing = *176.580 gflops*
Decompressing = *250.956 gflops*
Total average = *213.768 gflops*

Asynced 1900:1166:2233 (4466MT/s)
Compressing = *182.202 gflops*
Decompressing = *250.876 gflops*
Total average = *216.539 gflops*

Strangely its only the compressing numbers that improve with higher bandwidth for me (at the expense of latency)
The only other benchmark i know i get higher results from running unsynced is y-cruncher where i get a small benefit above 1900:4466MT/s compared to 1900:3800MT/s synced.
Did you try/can you run higher memory clockspeeds in gear 2 mode ?



QuietBob said:


> New submissions currently on hold as the time limit for editing my post has expired  Already contacted the forum mods about it.
> 
> EDIT:
> I can add submissions again, awaiting your scores
> Thanks @phill and @the54thvoid


Please update my score


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 28, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> To be fair, nearly no one has.


And they are at least starting to add 7-zip to the new context menu. It now has at least the option to open things with 7zip when you right click on a file.


----------



## harm9963 (Jun 28, 2022)

156
229
193


----------



## JackOO7 (Jun 28, 2022)

AMD 5900X
I used Nanazip (a 7-zip clone with a nice W11 integration). Hope that's OK.
It identifies W11 as W10.

91.590
167.020
129.305


----------



## kingkongtol (Jun 28, 2022)

i5 11400
55.7
64.9
60.3







Spoiler: sorry, forgot the 7zip version, too lazy to repeat, i'll retake if i turn it on later



i3 12100f
46.8
44.3
45.6


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 28, 2022)

JackOO7 said:


> I used Nanazip (a 7-zip clone with a nice W11 integration).


Nanazip is a fork of 7-zip so I'm afraid I can't include your results in the chart. But I'm sure Win10/11 users missing the Explorer context menu will find this app helpful


----------



## 1986nath (Jun 28, 2022)

3800xt


----------



## harm9963 (Jun 28, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Igor Pavlov has just released a new version of his extremely useful file archiver. Since it comes with a simple and quick built-in benchmark, it would be worthwhile to compare it across different architectures.
> 
> Download and install the *64-bit version* from the *7-Zip website*. If you have an older version on your computer, the new one can be safely installed over the existing one.
> Start *7-Zip File Manager* and run the benchmark from the *Tools menu*.
> ...


Thank you !


----------



## Voluman (Jun 29, 2022)

Athlon 200GE with ddr4 3200 CL20, but every powersaving function is on, so without load its dial back itself.
13.1
16.5
14.8


----------



## ityrant (Jun 29, 2022)

74.254
101.683
87.968


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 29, 2022)

Det0x said:


> Interesting results, pretty much the opposite findings compared to the results from my 16core Zen3...
> 
> Running the infinity fabric unsync'ed from the memory on Zen is almost the same as running Intel gen11 and gen12 in gear 2 mode. We get half the uclck-speed with AMD and with Intel you get half the memory-controller speed. (both should be comparable somewhat)
> 
> ...


I could give it a crack with only slightly higher cpu clock speeds & maybe more gear 2 bandwidth. But with the way MSI have changed OC effects with their latest bios for my board, I'm not confident of pulling it off compared to earlier bios. The board does not like "downgrading" bios too.  
Apart from memory subsystem being stressed, the benchmark seems to love high core/thread cpus, unless the increased cache has an effect? explains largely why those sorts of configurations score the highest.


----------



## ityrant (Jun 29, 2022)

single channel
24.622
36.016
30.319


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 29, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Apart from memory subsystem being stressed, the benchmark seems to love high core/thread cpus, unless the increased cache has an effect?


So far decompression speed seems to scale almost linearly to 32 threads. But a bigger cache also makes a difference. On the 5800X3D the L3 is able to make up the 400 MHz deficit against the regular 5800X.


----------



## The King (Jun 29, 2022)

Looks like 3800 CL15 is faster

5600 (Updated)
79.98 <--does this get rounded to 80? 
88.83
84.40


----------



## harm9963 (Jun 29, 2022)

157
237
197


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 29, 2022)

Brute forcing to second place for Intel CPUs 

92.45
96.29
94.37


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 30, 2022)

Zen+ for fun!  
45.9
69.2
57.5


----------



## The King (Jun 30, 2022)

@QuietBob  I am Sorry! I promise I wont do another bench this week. 

5600 (Update 2)

81.46
91.14
86.30


----------



## ityrant (Jun 30, 2022)

200GE,but win11
12.191
17.285
14.738


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 30, 2022)

Thanks for all the submissions guys! It'd be good to see even more architectures and SKUs 
Unfortunately, I won't be able to include in the chart all the entries submitted for the same model CPU. At least not when the difference is negligible compared with the already entered result. But feel free to post them anyway!
Come on, let's see some more stuff from Intel, or even older gen processors


----------



## Ware (Jun 30, 2022)

i7 3770:
31.3
31.9
31.6




i9 10850k:
65.5
111.0
88.2


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 1, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> View attachment 252966Brute forcing to second place for Intel CPUs
> 
> 92.45
> 96.29
> 94.37


Nice tight timings on the RAM!   
But quad channel memory help a bit...


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 1, 2022)

I'm throwing four single ranked B-die DIMMs on first DDR4 platform (LGA 2011-3).
It only does 3400MHz-ish stable-ish on it. 
I settled for 3200MHz which is easier on IMC.


----------



## cooldavy (Jul 1, 2022)

i5-12400+DDR5 6400mhz


----------



## jlewis02 (Jul 2, 2022)

Intel i9 10850k
90.4
105.34
97.88


----------



## MaddoggMiranda (Jul 2, 2022)

My Score 
Ryzen 7 5800X




Heres My Xeon W3680 score running at 4ghz


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 2, 2022)

Ran on my main laptop.

i5-1135G7, 16GB DDR4-3200 CL22

*29.6
31.4
30.5*


----------



## freeagent (Jul 2, 2022)

I improved on my score a little..

144.9
185.6
165.2


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 2, 2022)

cooldavy said:


> i5-12400+DDR5 6400mhz


The total rating is missing from your entry, you took that screenshot too soon   



MaddoggMiranda said:


> Heres My Xeon W3680 score running at 4ghz


Could you re-run it using the current version please?


----------



## MaddoggMiranda (Jul 2, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> The total rating is missing from your entry, you took that screenshot too soon
> 
> 
> Could you re-run it using the current version please?






As you requested there's the scores 7zip v22.00


----------



## Logan7 (Jul 2, 2022)

i7-4790K
DDR3-1600 (9-9-9-24)

33.3
37.1
35.2


----------



## Ibizadr (Jul 2, 2022)

My ryzen 5800x with 2x8gb 3800mhz cl14

103
119
111


----------



## ARF (Jul 2, 2022)

Ryzen 5 2500U - 15W mobile APU
DDR4-2400 16 GB dual-channel

23.1
32.4
27.8


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 2, 2022)

Lenovo IdeaPad S145-15API

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3500U with AMD Radeon Vega 8 - APU
RAM: 8GB DDR4
Storage: 1x Netac M.2 NVMe SSD 256GB + 1x GoldenFir Black SATAIII SSD 1TB


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 2, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3500U with AMD Radeon Vega 8 - APU


Could you re-test with v22.0 please?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 2, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Could you re-test with v22.0 please?


Sorry. I didn't notice the version I was using. Updated image.


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 2, 2022)

I've divided the chart into desktop and mobile SKUs for clarity. Now more entries can be viewed at once. Let's see those laptop monsters! Here's one  
Turion X2 Ultra ZM-85
4.6
6.9
5.7


----------



## freeagent (Jul 2, 2022)

Here's a Dell Inspiron 5515:

42.1
72.0
57.1


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 2, 2022)

Fans didn't even spin up.






*159.7 compress, 203.3 decompress, 181.5 total.*


----------



## Avlin (Jul 2, 2022)

Completly unoptimsed stock cheap B550



*118.5 compress, 205.9 decompress, 162.2 total.*


----------



## ARF (Jul 3, 2022)

I rerun the test:

23.4
32.7
28.1


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 3, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Fans didn't even spin up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 253361
> ...


Great score, your result belongs firmly in the 4th place. Regrettably, I won't be able to include it in the main chart due to space constraints, and before it becomes a one SKU race:





Congrats on making the top five all the same!


----------



## vpx (Jul 3, 2022)

46.3
44.3
45.3


----------



## ARF (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 3, 2022)

ARF said:


> View attachment 253440



That's one messed up screenshot...


----------



## ARF (Jul 3, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> That's one messed up screenshot...



I erased some parts because it is in a foreign language, that I do not want to be seen.

Athlon 64 4400+ X2
DDR-400 4 GB
Windows 7 x64.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 3, 2022)

ARF said:


> I erased some parts because it is in a foreign language, that I do not want to be seen.
> 
> Athlon 64 4400+ X2
> DDR-400 4 GB
> Windows 7 x64.



Without seeing the numbers QuietBob can't add you to the score list.


----------



## ARF (Jul 3, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Without seeing the numbers QuietBob can't add you to the score list.



I see the numbers perfectly well.

4.2
6.5
5.3


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 3, 2022)

10
11.1
10.5


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 3, 2022)

ARF said:


> I erased some parts because it is in a foreign language, that I do not want to be seen.


Some interesting numbers there. BTW, you can change the app language in the settings easily.


----------



## ARF (Jul 3, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Some interesting numbers there. BTW, you can change the app language in the settings easily.



Thank you. I thought it was a Windows system setting.


----------



## AMF (Jul 4, 2022)

ryzen 7 3700 pro 4400mz ac oc ddr4@3800mhz


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2022)

AMF said:


> ryzen 7 3700 pro 4400mz ac oc ddr4@3800mhz


Include as requested a CPU Z screenshot with the memory tab open.


----------



## AMF (Jul 4, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Include as requested a CPU Z screenshot with the memory tab open.


here ya go the 4500mhz acoc was just for  record    4400 with boost is 24/7 use


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2022)

AMF said:


> here ya go the 4500mhz acoc was just for  record    4400 with boost is 24/7 use


Include the cpu z memory tab in your 7zip score post, you can edit that post.









						Post your 7-Zip v22.00 scores
					

Ryzen 5 2500U - 15W mobile APU DDR4-2400 16 GB dual-channel  23.1 32.4 27.8




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## basco (Jul 4, 2022)

thanks for your time to do this quietbob .


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## QuietBob (Jul 4, 2022)

AMF said:


> ryzen 7 3700 pro 4400mz ac oc ddr4@3800mhz





Peter Lindgren said:


> View attachment 253549


Could you guys include the memory tab from CPU-Z in the same screenshot as the 7-zip results? Thanks!


----------



## AMF (Jul 4, 2022)

i tried again ..... is this a good result?    ok my bad   lol   here in same screen!


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jul 4, 2022)

10900KF @ 10x 5.3Ghz , 8x 5.4Ghz , 2x 5.5Ghz
2x16GB DDR4-4600 16-16-16-38-320-2T

*110.5
122.7
116.6*


----------



## jesdals (Jul 4, 2022)

Did anther run without to much running in the background


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2022)

AMF said:


> i tried again ..... is this a good result?



It's not in the same screenshot... Include the CPU-Z memory tab in the same screenshot..



QuietBob said:


> *Could you guys include the memory tab from CPU-Z in the same screenshot* as the 7-zip results?


----------



## AMF (Jul 4, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> It's not in the same screenshot... Include the CPU-Z memory tab in the same screenshot..


is  fixed my bad


----------



## Colddecked (Jul 4, 2022)

Ryzen 3900 non x
2x8 micron edie 3200 running at 3600 c16 1800if
*95.0, 138.6, 116.8*


----------



## xrror (Jul 4, 2022)

Ryzen 1600AF


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 4, 2022)

Seeing how this benchmark scales with multiple threads, I've color coded the CPUs in the chart according to the number of threads. That should make for some easy comparisons


----------



## 68Olds (Jul 4, 2022)

Intel i5-3330s
Gigabyte H77TN Thin-Mini-ITX
2x4GB DDR3-1600 Sodimm
It's not a desktop, it's not a laptop.   
16.2  17.7  16.7


----------



## xrror (Jul 4, 2022)

lol so okay this isn't verifiable because the machine is on death's door and keeps hanging\freezing, let alone finding a working vid driver for this that works under win11 (bahahah) so this just for fun:





last most important for U.S. readers: ENJOY YOUR 4TH OF JULY EVERYONE =D


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2022)

@QuietBob , how about overclocked CPU's...


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 4, 2022)

jesdals said:


> View attachment 253566
> 
> Did anther run without to much running in the background
> View attachment 253567


Lovely score! Congratulations on making it to the 3rd place! 
Even so, the 5950X is being overrepresented here with seven submissions at the moment. I've already included five of these in the chart, painting a fair picture of the SKU. I won't be able to include more before the table becomes too crowded at the top. 
However, I'm planning to add a separate Top Ten chart later, so your result is sure to be included there!



xrror said:


> lol so okay this isn't verifiable because the machine is on death's door and keeps hanging\freezing


Well it did run the benchmark, didn't it? 



P4-630 said:


> how about overclocked CPU's...


Good point. I believe most of the results posted here are from oc'd/tweaked rigs, this being an enthusiast forum  
That's why I'd like to include a few results for the same SKU. If anything, the spectrum will show what can be achieved with particular hardware in optimum conditions.


----------



## xrror (Jul 4, 2022)

more random from unloved processor SKUs ;p





another unloved SKU that's now trendy to like. Remember when everyone said the 5800X was a complete waste of money?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2022)

xrror said:


> lol so okay this isn't verifiable because the machine is on death's door and keeps hanging\freezing, let alone finding a working vid driver for this that works under win11 (bahahah) so this just for fun:View attachment 253580View attachment 253582
> 
> last most important for U.S. readers: ENJOY YOUR 4TH OF JULY EVERYONE =D



Hey my dad still has this CPU cooler in his socket 775 system, the *Sunbeam Core-Contact Freezer* cooler!!


----------



## jesdals (Jul 4, 2022)

With curve negative 15 setting


----------



## ARF (Jul 4, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Thanks, your scores have been updated!
> 
> 
> Those are certainly interesting results, but let's keep it 64-bit for consistency. I've got a few old systems running Win7 myself, it'll be interesting to see some single cores later



I hope some users will show their Athlon 64 and Pentium 4 / Core 2 Duo / Core 2 Quad. Don't be shy


----------



## xrror (Jul 4, 2022)

more unlove club ;p if only i had a 3X00XT for ultimate "who actually bought that?" award ;p (nothing against the 3600XT or 3800XT if you have one, it'd be fun to see one)





ARF said:


> I hope some users will show their Athlon 64 and Pentium 4 / Core 2 Duo / Core 2 Quad. Don't be shy


lol it won't be today but i'll see if i can get the Asus P5K Pro running with the core 2 E8500 in it. It worked when it was pulled so we'll see how sitting on a shelf for 3 or 4 (!!) years does...


----------



## budget_Optiplex (Jul 4, 2022)

Here's the fastest 1st Gen Lynnfield CPU at stock speeds.......


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 4, 2022)

ARF said:


> I hope some users will show their Athlon 64 and Pentium 4 / Core 2 Duo / Core 2 Quad. Don't be shy


Your wish is my command...

Athlon 64 X2 3800+, 4x512MB DDR-266 CL2.5

*2.6
5.2
3.9*


----------



## Det0x (Jul 4, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Lovely score! Congratulations on making it to the 3rd place!
> Even so, the 5950X is being overrepresented here with seven submissions at the moment. I've already included five of these in the chart, painting a fair picture of the SKU. I won't be able to include more before the table becomes too crowded at the top.
> However, I'm planning to add a separate Top Ten chart later, so your result is sure to be included there!
> 
> ...


I can disable cores on my 5950x and simulate max clocked 5900x, 5800x and 5600x's if there are any interest in finding the "upper spectrum" for Zen3 with ambient cooling at 12/24, 8/16 and 6/12 core/thread counts.


----------



## wait_wot (Jul 4, 2022)

An old Threadripper here (2950X), not that bad against the 5950Xs
Can do better, it's hot in here (25°C ambient..)


----------



## Peter Lindgren (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## QuietBob (Jul 5, 2022)

Det0x said:


> I can disable cores on my 5950x and simulate max clocked 5900x, 5800x and 5600x's if there are any interest in finding the "upper spectrum" for Zen3 with ambient cooling at 12/24, 8/16 and 6/12 core/thread counts.


That sure is an interesting idea. Since the 5950X gets the best dies, you could test the limits of the architecture in terms of the highest ST/MT clocks for a specific core configuration. Then we might see what Zen 3 is realistically capable of with high-end cooling.


----------



## 1100R (Jul 5, 2022)

Intel Core i7 12700K
G.Skill DDR5 6000 CL36


----------



## Det0x (Jul 5, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> That sure is an interesting idea. Since the 5950X gets the best dies, you could test the limits of the architecture in terms of the highest ST/MT clocks for a specific core configuration. Then we might see what Zen 3 is realistically capable of with high-end cooling.


Zen3 6 cores / 12 threads "5600x" -> "*~15.9 average gflops per core*"

Compressing: 90.191 gflops
Decompressing: 100.974 gflops
*Average: 95.582 flops*



Zen3 8 cores / 16 threads "5800x" -> "*~15.35 average gflops per core*"

Compressing: 115.747 gflops
Decompressing: 129.894 gflops
*Average: 122.821 flops
*

Zen3 12 cores / 24 threads "5900x" -> "*~14.36 average gflops per core*"

Compressing: 154.536 gflops
Decompressing: 190.556 gflops
*Average: 172.396 flops
*

Zen3 16 cores / 32 threads 5950x -> "*~13.53 average gflops per core*"

Compressing: 182.202 gflops
Decompressing: 250.876 gflops
*Average: 216.539 flops*



Conclusion: as core counts go up, each core get less and less memory bandwidth resulting in lower throughput per core.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 5, 2022)

Did a 3d re-run , sorry @QuietBob , last one.  

119.2
123.7
121.8


----------



## glnn_23 (Jul 5, 2022)

12900k

164.627
168.830
*166.729

*


----------



## 1100R (Jul 5, 2022)

glnn_23 said:


> 12900k
> 
> 164.627
> 168.830
> ...


Awesome DRAM frequency!


----------



## InVasMani (Jul 5, 2022)

Det0x said:


> Zen3 6 cores / 12 threads "5600x" -> "*~15.9 average gflops per core*"
> 
> Compressing: 90.191 gflops
> Decompressing: 100.974 gflops
> ...



Disable SMT and test and compare for 16C/16T, 12C/12T, 8C/8T, and 6C/6T as well. I think 16C/16T and 12C/12T would be neat to compare how that stacks up against 8C/16T and 12C/24T.


----------



## xrror (Jul 5, 2022)

yeay P5Kpro still lives!




Ryzen 1600 A*E* ("normal" OG Summit Ridge)




FX8310 - sadly mem controller speed is low because this motherboard has issues overclocking (gigabyte 990FXA-UD5)




last one - stock i7-2600 (it's stuck in a Dell Optiplex 990)


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 6, 2022)

I moved most of the entries from the bottom to a new category  While we could discuss what constitutes an "old-timer", I had to draw a line somewhere. This way we'll have more space for new submissions in the main chart.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 6, 2022)

@QuietBob Personally, I think everything without AVX2 support should be on separate spreadsheet/table [Haswell and Ryzen 1000 being oldest platforms thrown into main table]. Unless it's better to do it based on cores/threads [4 Core/8 Thread Ryzen and Skylake problem on "old-timers") or IMC (Integrated Memory Controller) presence inside CPU [Nehalem being slowest modern CPU] ?
There are many ways to call it too (like "Obselete" or "Retro table" are also an option.


----------



## Det0x (Jul 6, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> Disable SMT and test and compare for 16C/16T, 12C/12T, 8C/8T, and 6C/6T as well. I think 16C/16T and 12C/12T would be neat to compare how that stacks up against 8C/16T and 12C/24T.


*Long story short, this benchmark loves threads/SMT*

Zen3 6 cores / 6 threads -> "~11 average gflops per core" -->  "~11 average gflops per thread"

Compressing: 68.331 gflops
Decompressing: 64.536 gflops
*Average: 66.434 flops*


Zen3 8 cores / 8 threads -> "~10.9 average gflops per core" -->  "~10.9 average gflops per thread"

Compressing: 89.050 gflops
Decompressing: 84.605 gflops
*Average: 87.139 flops*


Zen3 6 cores / 12 threads "*5600x*" -> "~15.9 average gflops per core" --> "~7.9 average gflops per thread" = *+43% scaling with SMT vs 6/6*

Compressing: 90.191 gflops
Decompressing: 100.974 gflops
*Average: 95.582 flops*


Zen3 12 cores / 12 threads -> "~10.2 average gflops per core" -->  "~10.2 average gflops per thread"

Compressing: 124.254 gflops
Decompressing: 121.604 gflops
*Average: 122.929 flops*


Zen3 8 cores / 16 threads "*5800x*" -> "~15.35 average gflops per core" -->  "~7.7 average gflops per thread" = *+40% scaling with SMT vs 8/8*

Compressing: 115.747 gflops
Decompressing: 129.894 gflops
*Average: 122.821 flops*


Zen3 16 cores / 16 threads -> "~10 average gflops per core" -->  "~10 average gflops per thread"

Compressing: 161.150 gflops
Decompressing: 160.360 gflops
*Average: 160.755 flops*
**

Zen3 12 cores / 24 threads "*5900x*" -> "~14.36 average gflops per core" -->  "~7.1 average gflops per thread" = *+40% scaling with SMT vs 12/12*


Compressing: 154.536 gflops
Decompressing: 190.556 gflops
*Average: 172.396 flops*


Zen3 16 cores / 32 threads *5950x* -> "~13.53 average gflops per core" -->  "~6.7 average gflops per thread" = *+34% scaling with SMT vs 16/16 (must be bandwidth limited here)*


Compressing: 182.202 gflops
Decompressing: 250.876 gflops
*Average: 216.539 flops*


Pretty much ~5ghz clockspeed on every run


----------



## InVasMani (Jul 6, 2022)

Seems that SMT has a very heavily impact on decompression though it's more muted for compression. A SMT chip that strays from conventional 1:2 ratio that's higher one more like 1:3 or 1:4 could would really make a lot of sense to speed up storage performance in regard to decompression. Luckily compression itself is far less concerning to the end user too from a performance narrative. 

The PBO seems to like the 1T frequency a bit more on the 8C/8T and 12C/12T too, but for some reason not so much on the 6C/6T oddly while the 16C/16T is probably more thermal constrained. Perhaps the 6C/6T results were more a case of benchmark inconsistency I would've thought it would boost a little higher than the 8C/8T though seems to.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 7, 2022)

Det0x said:


> snip
> ...
> Conclusion: as core counts go up, each core get less and less memory bandwidth resulting in lower throughput per core.



I have always thought that as soon as it went beyond dual cores & dual channel memory systems (either DDR or DDR2) but didn't have the proof to back it up. Yet here we are in 2022 & 7-zip benchmark shows that though 

On another note; behold the POWER of Phenom II X6 1055T!
26.5
37.8
32.2


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 7, 2022)

EDIT:
Added Top Ten chart for competitive benchers 



agent_x007 said:


> I think everything without AVX2 support should be on separate spreadsheet/table [Haswell and Ryzen 1000 being oldest platforms thrown into main table].


That makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the tip, charts updated accordingly!



Det0x said:


> Long story short, this benchmark loves threads/SMT


Thanks for sharing your findings. It seems that the gains MT provides for compression are diminishing as the number of threads goes up. It's +32% for 6c/12t vs. 6c/6t but only +13% for 16c/32t vs. 16c/16t. However the MT benefit for decompression is more or less the same +57% throughout.



AlwaysHope said:


> I have always thought that as soon as it went beyond dual cores


It's generally assumed that you need 1 GB of RAM per thread - at minimum - to take advantage of multiple threads, at least in professional software.


----------



## Hardi (Jul 7, 2022)

well let's add another 5950X to the mix

163,2
238
200,6


----------



## Canned Noodles (Jul 8, 2022)

I still have yet to play with the memory timings... for now I'm sticking to the stock XMP ones.


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm back!  With oc'd ram, lol.







61.3
75.0
68.1


----------



## glnn_23 (Jul 9, 2022)

Intel i7 3610QM

22.725
24.195
*23.460



*


----------



## freeagent (Jul 9, 2022)

Another run..

149.85
188.59
169.22


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 9, 2022)

62.8
77.4
70.1
my final entry!


----------



## 68Olds (Jul 12, 2022)

I have another Retro sub.  I'm surprised how close it is to my old i5 with its much faster DDR3 RAM.
Core 2 Quad Q9560
2x2GB DDR2 @ 5-5-5 533MHz
13.5, 16.5, 15.0


----------



## jesdals (Jul 12, 2022)

Damn its hard to carve these scores down for some reson my decompresson went down 



so close 



and when decompression goes up compression goes down - sigh


----------



## Canned Noodles (Jul 13, 2022)

I finally got around to fiddling with my timings! I had tried raising the FClk a bit, but it wouldn't boot, and I don't feel comfortable raising the voltage manually. I also tried out 3600MHz just to see what the results would be like with synchronized MClk and Fclk. That gave me an improvement, but I got a further improvement with altering the timings at 4000MHz. The previous results are 6 or 7 messages above this one.


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 13, 2022)

Charts updated and it looks like we have a new winner! Congratulations @Canned Noodles 
And the consolation prize goes to @QuietBob with the slowest 64-bit AMD desktop CPU 

Sempron 2500+ from 2005 with 1400@1862 MHz clock and running single channel DDR1:


----------



## izy (Jul 14, 2022)

Edit: I saw i had v21.07 but its same in v22.


----------



## xrror (Jul 14, 2022)

1600AF @ 4Ghz - happened to get another 1600AF and... it's a lot better clocker than my other one! Still testing and tweaking but so far it's been so much nicer than my other AF!


----------



## Canned Noodles (Jul 15, 2022)

wanted to see what results I would get with a dual Xeon system


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 15, 2022)

Had some time, so cranked the old FX-8350 up to what was a typical daily gaming OC back in the day, just glad I invested in a decent board back then.

*34.9
45.4
40.1*


----------



## BrainDedd (Jul 15, 2022)

21.982
34.811
28.397


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 15, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4033MHz 16-17-14-28-2T

84.124
95.014
89.569


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 15, 2022)

izy said:


> Edit: I saw i had v21.07 but its same in v22.


Could you post a screenshot using v22.0 so that I can include your results in the chart?
TY


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 15, 2022)

Sorry Bob... 






64.2
77.9
71.0

That's it unless I suddenly become an OCing god.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 17, 2022)

This app updated to v22.01


----------



## izy (Jul 17, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Could you post a screenshot using v22.0 so that I can include your results in the chart?
> TY


Here you go:


----------



## s3thra (Jul 22, 2022)

i5-12600H in a new Dell Latitude 5531.

*67.5
78.1
72.8*





I got slightly better results than above by setting the fan mode to "Ultra Performance" in the Dell BIOS.

*68.5
80.6
74.6*


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 23, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> This app updated to v22.01


No performance tweaks according to the changelog, but let's stick to v22.0 for the sake of uniformity.


----------



## MaddoggMiranda (Jul 23, 2022)

@QuietBob Slight Improvement on my 5800X score since playing with bios settings a little and updating chipset firmware.


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2022)

I managed to get a bit of time to have a bit of a mess about with the few rigs I have..  Here we go...

Ryzen 1700X - 




49.3
69.9
59.6

Ryzen 2700 -




48.5
66.9
57.7 

Ryzen 3900X-1 




94.1
122.1
108.1

Ryzen 3900X-2




94.8
122.3
108.6

Intel Celeron G3930 -




8.1
9.4
8.7

Intel i3 6100U - 




3.6
4.5
4.1

Intel i5 10500T - 




34.6
41.3
38.0

Ryzen 5950X - 




125.3
191.4
158.3

AMD Threadripper 3970X - 




153.8
348.2
250.5

I think that's all I can get for the moment


----------



## Canned Noodles (Jul 23, 2022)

phill said:


> I managed to get a bit of time to have a bit of a mess about with the few rigs I have..  Here we go...
> 
> Ryzen 1700X -
> View attachment 255723
> ...


Wow, that’s a lot of CPUs!


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2022)

I've a few more to test such as another Threadripper, a few Xeon's, i7's and i9's too but I'll try and get around to it!!   It's finding the space to put them all up together to get them working!!


----------



## Canned Noodles (Jul 24, 2022)

Pentium M 760
1.984
1.866
1.925


----------



## xrror (Jul 24, 2022)

Canned Noodles said:


> Pentium M 760
> 1.984
> 1.866
> 1.925
> View attachment 255772


Sadly I think we're supposed to stick with the 64-bit 7zip, but still love the retro bench...

Otherwise yea I'd totally be getting the K6-III out =D


----------



## Canned Noodles (Jul 24, 2022)

xrror said:


> Sadly I think we're supposed to stick with the 64-bit 7zip, but still love the retro bench...
> 
> Otherwise yea I'd totally be getting the K6-III out =D


Unfortunately I think you’re right


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 24, 2022)

Charts updated. Congratulations @phill on claiming both the first and the last spot in the "modern" desktop category 



xrror said:


> Sadly I think we're supposed to stick with the 64-bit 7zip, but still love the retro bench...


By all means, feel free to post your results for 32-bit CPUs. I'll create another scoreboard for the true oldtimers. I hope the mods don't mind


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 24, 2022)

5800X3D:
99
120
109.5


----------



## Canned Noodles (Jul 24, 2022)

Phenom II X4 955 BE (stock clocks and memory)
14.822
20.872
17.847



Phenom II X4 955 BE overclocked to 3.8GHz, higher HT + NB frequency, and slightly adjusted memory timings
17.047
24.635
20.841



I'd overclock further if I had a replacement for the stock cooler, and a motherboard more suitable for overclocking (I currently have a GA-990FX-UD3 1.1)


----------



## kilo (Jul 24, 2022)

9700k at 5.2GHz and 3200MHz 16-18-18-38 (8GB x 4 DIMMs)

57.004 Compr
68.714 Decompr
62.859 Total


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Charts updated. Congratulations @phill on claiming both the first and the last spot in the "modern" desktop category
> 
> 
> By all means, feel free to post your results for 32-bit CPUs. I'll create another scoreboard for the true oldtimers. I hope the mods don't mind


Massive thanks for putting up with me!!     I've not tweaked many of the systems so there's probably a load of tweaks I could do but... lol    To many systems, too many tweaks!!  I'd be months getting the best out of it all!


----------



## s3thra (Jul 26, 2022)

@QuietBob here are the 22.00 results for good measure. I'd previously posted the 22.01 results. i5-12600H in a new Dell Latitude 5531.

*67.9
78.4
73.1*


----------



## dnm_TX (Jul 27, 2022)

Fighting for the last place with this old lady :
*7-Zip 22.01
22.3
22.7
22.5*





*7-Zip 22.00
22.3
22.9
22.6



*


----------



## Beer4Myself (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## s3thra (Jul 27, 2022)

5950X. Numbers not as high as some of the other 5950X scores here. I'm running stock clocks with some fairly moderate RAM though.

*129.3
213.8
171.5*


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 27, 2022)

s3thra said:


> 5950X. Numbers not as high as some of the other 5950X scores here. I'm running stock clocks with some fairly moderate RAM though.


Mine at least has an allcore OC of like 4.5 Ghz, which brings up multithreaded at the expense of extremely lower ST, so you are still probably better off for 90% of use cases.


----------



## Ibizadr (Jul 27, 2022)

I run another time the benchmark to claim the n.1 in 5800x processors. 

105.2
122.8
114


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 27, 2022)

@GerKNG @kilo @dnm_TX @Beer4Myself
Would you mind re-running the benchmark with v22.00 to keep your results in line with the others?


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 27, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> @GerKNG @kilo @dnm_TX @Beer4Myself
> Would you mind re-running the benchmark with v22.00 to keep your results in line with the others?


----------



## Beer4Myself (Jul 27, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> @GerKNG @kilo @dnm_TX @Beer4Myself
> Would you mind re-running the benchmark with v22.00 to keep your results in line with the others?






... for my 2600x i'm friday back from my visit


----------



## dnm_TX (Jul 27, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> @GerKNG @kilo @dnm_TX @Beer4Myself
> Would you mind re-running the benchmark with v22.00 to keep your results in line with the others?


@QuietBob updated my original post for your convenience


----------



## harm9963 (Jul 28, 2022)

Stock , XMP 4000CL16 only.


----------



## The King (Jul 28, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> Stock , XMP 4000CL16 only.


Your MCLK/FCLK/UCLK is not 1:1:1 you losing some performance even at XMP. 
Also VDDP Auto is too high but thats a whole other thread. between 0.85-0.9V should work dont leave that on AUTO


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jul 28, 2022)

Here are 2 for comparison.  Same memory different speeds.










QuietBob said:


> *-----Please use v22.00 for fair comparison-----*​
> Download and install the *64-bit version* from the *7-Zip website*. If you have an older version on your computer, v22.00 can be safely installed over it.
> Start *7-Zip File Manager* and run the benchmark from the *Tools menu*.
> The *benchmark will start automatically* and finish after 10 iterations.
> ...



It would be nice in the tables for comparison to include columns for memory speed and timing.


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 28, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> It would be nice in the tables for comparison to include columns for memory speed and timing.


Good idea, but then it'd be also good to know which CPUs have been oc'd and how, the cooling solution, ambient temps, etc.  There are too many variables affecting the score to include in the chart, and frankly, I'd rather keep it simple for legibility.

RAM settings do matter for this benchmark, that's why I asked everyone to include them. For the curious, I'll make the total score a link leading to the original post.

EDIT:
Done! The result in the last column can now be clicked


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jul 28, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Good idea, but then it'd be also good to know which CPUs have been oc'd and how, the cooling solution, ambient temps, etc.  There are too many variables affecting the score to include in the chart, and frankly, I'd rather keep it simple for legibility.
> 
> RAM settings do matter for this benchmark, that's why I asked everyone to include them. For the curious, I'll make the total score a link leading to the original post.


I understand.  I mentioned It because you specifically wanted info on memory timings so I thought to suggest that for the table results.  Links to the original post will do just fine - thanks!


----------



## 1986nath (Jul 28, 2022)

update my score please
5800x


----------



## Panther_Seraphin (Jul 28, 2022)

Dell R715 2 x Opteron 6348


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 28, 2022)

And now for something completely different... The slowest 64-bit desktop CPU from Intel! Stock speed since the motherboard doesn't support clock adjustment, with single channel DDR1:





Posted from the actual machine, no less


----------



## 68Olds (Jul 28, 2022)

Love it, Bob!


----------



## freeagent (Jul 28, 2022)

Looks like things are heating up.. might have to break out some of my dinosaurs 

But I am lazy.



One day I will sleep!


----------



## 205Gtx (Jul 29, 2022)

5600X

Slow as hell compared to the ones here !


----------



## Beer4Myself (Jul 29, 2022)

finally came home ... trip went from a 6 1/2h drive with the train to 10h ... maybe i could manage to get my a6 6310 laptop to run


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 29, 2022)

Heres mine


----------



## Panther_Seraphin (Jul 30, 2022)

@QuietBob You may need to move the Celeron G3930 to retro as it doesnt have AVX extensions


----------



## IvanP91v (Jul 31, 2022)

Not impressive, but included here for completeness I guess? Because its x86-64 but not Intel/AMD

Part of this system:


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 2, 2022)

Here is something a little different.  I ran this in a VM.


----------



## TurboTacho (Aug 2, 2022)

Set to performance mode but it doesn't seem to be that stellar though average.

i7-10875H
42.0
44.3
43.1


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 2, 2022)

Panther_Seraphin said:


> You may need to move the Celeron G3930 to retro as it doesnt have AVX extensions


Thanks, I had no idea Celerons had no support for AVX until Alder Lake


----------



## kilo (Aug 2, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> @GerKNG @kilo @dnm_TX @Beer4Myself
> Would you mind re-running the benchmark with v22.00 to keep your results in line with the others?


Thank you for catching that.  I did the results with v22.00 this time.  

Compr = 57.127
Decompr = 68.397
Total = 62.762


----------



## Viruzz (Aug 2, 2022)

I think this CPU can do better if optimized, this one is 24/7 so bios settings set for lowest power usage
12700 [non K] with DDR4 RAM


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 4, 2022)

Getting my new x570 motherboard setup - not optimized at all.  here is a test result with 3950x + ECC  
ECC 1596.2Mhz  1:16   22-22-22-52-74 1T (geardown=true)

Compressing: *119.043*
Decompressing:  *180.204*
Total:  *149.623



*


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 6, 2022)

3950x updated with tightened timings with the same ECC kit.  Despite improving timings the difference was marginal if not within a margin of error.  

Compressing: *128.358*
Decompressing: *182.431*
Total: *155.395



*


----------



## Det0x (Aug 16, 2022)

We have one entry for the 13900k @ ddr5 6400MT/s  

Intel Core i9-13900K is reportedly 60% faster in 7-Zip decompression test than i9-12900K



Competing much better against the 5950x it seems, but the 7950x is on the doorsteps..


----------



## The King (Aug 16, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600 (Updated)
83.21
92.85
88.03


----------



## Canned Noodles (Aug 16, 2022)

Pentium G2020
8.251
8.887
8.569


----------



## IvanP91v (Aug 23, 2022)

Re-run the test with 22.00 
From this: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-7-zip-v22-00-scores.296202/post-4805108


----------



## Canned Noodles (Aug 26, 2022)

AMD A8-6500
12.79
17.14
14.96


----------



## ARF (Aug 28, 2022)

Ryzen 9 5900X 24-logical processor CPU


----------



## Pouhon (Aug 28, 2022)

11800H with 70 mV undervolt, running Gear 1.


----------



## Canned Noodles (Aug 29, 2022)

Celeron N3060
3.83
5.36
4.59
Windows 8 is the only version of Windows I could run on this laptop without hitting the 2GB limit. It was previously a chromebook so I installed a custom BIOS and now it can only install OSes that use UEFI installers or something... it's a shame Windows 7 can't install for that reason




Celeron N3450
5.75
9.62
7.69
This is the $60 Micro Center laptop. The memory is supposedly LPDDR4-2133 but I don't know why it runs at 1600MHz. I can't find any memory-related setting in the BIOS, so whatever.


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 29, 2022)

Skylake i3-6300 OC to 4.2GHz a Phenom II X4 955 from 2009 beats it for perspective.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 30, 2022)

Playing with my kids 5600X 

84.9
97.2
91.0


----------



## kilo (Aug 30, 2022)

Canned Noodles said:


> Celeron N3450
> 5.75
> 9.62
> 7.69
> ...


There's two or more SKU's of that laptop over the years.  There's the Evolve 3 Maestro LTE and non LTE.  Within both of those categories, there's different audio chips which are either compatible or not with Ubuntu or forked distros (unless you like compiling your own drivers).  And again there's an DDR3 and DDR4 version. The LTE version also has a M.2 keyed for SATA and can be removed in favor of faster storage.

I found this out the hard way when I was looking at a empty solder point and not a LTE card.  However, I only needed something RPi type power in x86 so mine's running nice at 1.1GHz right now.


----------



## Canned Noodles (Aug 30, 2022)

kilo said:


> There's two or more SKU's of that laptop over the years.  There's the Evolve 3 Maestro LTE and non LTE.  Within both of those categories, there's different audio chips which are either compatible or not with Ubuntu or forked distros (unless you like compiling your own drivers).  And again there's an DDR3 and DDR4 version. The LTE version also has a M.2 keyed for SATA and can be removed in favor of faster storage.
> 
> I found this out the hard way when I was looking at a empty solder point and not a LTE card.  However, I only needed something RPi type power in x86 so mine's running nice at 1.1GHz right now.


Thanks a lot for all of this information! I didn't know there's more than one version, especially because I thought this was as run-of-the-mill education-focused laptop. Thanks for clarifying that it has different types of memory, I thought there was some issue with this laptop. The laptop I happens to be the LTE version, but I took out the card to save a little bit of power. It seems Micro Center has a couple different SKUs of this laptop available with the same specs, I wonder if there's a difference between them.

Athlon 64 X2 TK-55
2.77
3.52
3.15
The version is 22.01 because I grabbed whatever was the most recent version without paying attention. I can re-test it in 22.00 if necessary.


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 1, 2022)

Scoreboards updated, now in a spoiler format which will hopefully make it easier to navigate with the increasing number of entries.


----------



## Canned Noodles (Sep 4, 2022)

i7-990X OC'd to 4GHz
39.15
43.25
41.2


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 11, 2022)

1st gen Xeon with IMC @ 4GHz, done in Win7.. not sure if that OS affects the score?

*26.5
28.7
27.6



*

Also for interests' sake, I ran the same config but with 2000MHz RAM & same CL, albeit with 8GB capacity only. Memory subsystem differences right there! 
*27.3
28.8
28.1*




OP, this is the one  ^ I'd like posted on the scoreboard, thanks.


----------



## R0H1T (Sep 11, 2022)

What does "total rating" imply in the benchmark?


----------



## 68Olds (Sep 11, 2022)

R0H1T said:


> What does "total rating" imply in the benchmark?


I believe it is an average of compressing & decompressing ratings.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 11, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Scoreboards updated


My poor 5600X didn't make the cut


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 11, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My poor 5600X didn't make the cut


Would you like to re-run it in v22.00?


----------



## kilo (Sep 11, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Would you like to re-run it in v22.00?


I hate to be "that guy", but the 7z change log shows the last update to the benchmark was in 19.02 alpha    2019-09-05.  Running both 22.00 and 22.01 the benchmarks are within margin of error.  Perhaps some leeway could be extended since 22.00 is now an old version?


----------



## The King (Sep 24, 2022)

Ryzen 7 5800X
107.14
123.89
115.51


----------



## Ditex89 (Sep 24, 2022)

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X
76.7
89.9
83.3


----------



## AleXXX666 (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## QuietBob (Sep 25, 2022)

kilo said:


> I hate to be "that guy", but the 7z change log shows the last update to the benchmark was in 19.02 alpha    2019-09-05.  Running both 22.00 and 22.01 the benchmarks are within margin of error.  Perhaps some leeway could be extended since 22.00 is now an old version?


The algorithms that 7-zip uses for benchmarking have been updated multiple times since v19.02. But the latest revision does produce virtually the same results as the previous one.

I've already added the entries using v22.01 to the scoreboards.


----------



## Canned Noodles (Sep 26, 2022)

phill said:


> AMD Threadripper 3970X -
> View attachment 255730
> 
> 153.8
> ...


It looks like you don't have XMP enabled- I bet there would be a nice boost in your score if you turned it on. That memory looks like it makes a great pair with Ryzen 3000 (with XMP enabled)


----------



## TurboTacho (Sep 27, 2022)

2nd run done recently

i7-10875H
45.8 / 50.4 / 48.1




Scores slightly improved compared to the previous run.


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 27, 2022)

Ran it on my BIOS-modded Clevo W650KK1 with an i5-8400T installed in it.

26.2
30.4
28.3


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 27, 2022)

Daily driver. 

70.411 GIPS / 70,411 MIPS

Benchmate cause HPET accuracy check W8 and up (RTC clock skew) 





And the V22 method... I have 128 threaded 12 core cpu I guess now.... !!!


----------



## The King (Sep 27, 2022)

Ryzen 7 5800X (Updated) Samsung B-die RAM
108.04
124.22
116.13


----------



## DoH! (Sep 27, 2022)

http://imgur.com/K283oYj


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 27, 2022)

Did a re-run, i7 12700K

120.2
124.2
122.2


----------



## me262 (Sep 28, 2022)

Rewievers please, post a Ryzen 7000 result....


----------



## InVasMani (Sep 28, 2022)

W1zzard already did post 7-zip in the reviews so you can at least start there in terms of adding Zen 4 results for those new CPU's.


----------



## Canned Noodles (Sep 29, 2022)

Athlon 64 4000+ with a bit of an overclock
2.64
2.69
2.67


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 2, 2022)

Threw the latest version of Tiny10 x64 on my HP Mini netbook. RAM is maxed out with a single 2GB stick of DDR3-1066 running at 667Mhz. Can't use anything bigger or it doesn't POST. Tiny10 x64 only uses between 400 and 600MB when idle.

Intel Atom N455 (1C2T), 2GB DDR3-667 CL5

1.33
1.91
1.62






One of these days I'll try getting 64-bit Windows 10 working on my $50 crappy Chinese tablet.


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 2, 2022)

Forget Tiny 10 is cool, but I want to see someone install Tiny Core Linux inside the L3 cache of a 5800X3D that would be kind of impressive.


----------



## Det0x (Oct 2, 2022)

Nothing optimized:

7950x
*251.351 gflops*


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 2, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> Forget Tiny 10 is cool, but I want to see someone install Tiny Core Linux inside the L3 cache of a 5800X3D that would be kind of impressive.


Or even better, somehow install and run it from the L3 cache on a 5995WX without any memory installed.


----------



## rethcirE (Oct 2, 2022)

For an older mobile chip I think it's actually pretty decent? 8th Gen i7-8750H

48.942
53.834
51.388

4.728 GIPS
51.388 GIPS


----------



## QuietBob (Oct 3, 2022)

Det0x said:


> Nothing optimized:
> 
> 7950x
> *251.351 gflops*
> View attachment 263975


Congratulations on taking first place in our rankings! 
It's awesome how this CPU overtakes a Zen 2 Threadripper using half the number of threads. Can't wait to see what it can accomplish in your hands!


----------



## Det0x (Oct 8, 2022)

Small improvement: *258gflops*
Don't think i can get anymore out of this system until Asus released a new bios that let me run 6400MT/s and/or use all my 4xmemory sticks for dualrank


----------



## Canned Noodles (Oct 12, 2022)

Atom N270
1.32
1.55
1.43
I had difficulty fitting both windows on the desktop


----------



## glnn_23 (Oct 13, 2022)

260.252


----------



## Det0x (Oct 13, 2022)

Getting very hard to stay ahead of dualrank 

*261.469 gflops*


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 13, 2022)

A little bit of cheat sheet ~ try running the benchmark with real-time priority & set I/O priority to high. You would see some to a lot of improvement depending on background tasks as well.


----------



## IvanP91v (Oct 14, 2022)

Using a Via Nano single core, validation for CPU: http://valid.x86.fr/zfsm6q


----------



## Det0x (Oct 15, 2022)

New bios with alittle higher bandwidth..

*263.031 gflops*


----------



## Canned Noodles (Oct 16, 2022)

Old 1.6GHz Celeron I don't know the name of. The specs are pictured below.
There are two memory modules, but I don't know if they run in dual channel mode because of the age.
0.78
0.75
0.76


----------



## glnn_23 (Oct 16, 2022)

263.839


----------



## glnn_23 (Oct 16, 2022)

Small bump

264.76


----------



## QuietBob (Oct 17, 2022)

@Det0x 
Just noticed you ran an old version, mind re-benching with the current one?


----------



## Det0x (Oct 17, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> @Det0x
> Just noticed you ran an old version, mind re-benching with the current one?


lol didnt notice 
I will do a new run tomorrow, just have to stabilize my new 6400MT/s memory clock first


----------



## Det0x (Oct 20, 2022)

*267.759 flops*



So where is raptor lake ?


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 20, 2022)

Det0x said:


> *267.759 flops*
> View attachment 266384
> So where is raptor lake ?



Raptor Lake with wort chiller has entered the discussion...


----------



## Canned Noodles (Oct 21, 2022)

i9-10900KF stock
95.8
112.3
104


----------



## Panther_Seraphin (Oct 31, 2022)

7600X


----------



## 3x0 (Oct 31, 2022)

Two submissions from me:
1. Ryzen 5600X, PBO, +200MHz, Curve Optimizer enabled, 2x16GB Dual Rank 3600 RAM



2. Q6600 OC to 3.4GHz, 2x2GB DDR2 RAM @973


----------



## glnn_23 (Nov 1, 2022)

267.256


----------



## The King (Nov 1, 2022)

Panther_Seraphin said:


> 7600X
> View attachment 267911


Post your Memory and SPD tab CPUZ screenshot. I think there maybe something wrong with your RAM settings. Zentimings would be good too.


----------



## s3thra (Nov 15, 2022)

Ryzen 5700x

85.2
105.2
*95.2*


----------



## izy (Nov 16, 2022)

5700x


----------



## Canned Noodles (Nov 23, 2022)

i7-8750H
42
49
46


----------



## The King (Dec 2, 2022)

5800X (Updated)
109.5
125
117.2


----------



## The King (Dec 5, 2022)

The King said:


> 5800X (Updated)
> 109.5
> 125
> 117.2
> View attachment 272626


5800X (Updated) Slight improvement 118 run should be coming soon! @QuietBob 
109.6
125.6
117.6


----------



## Det0x (Dec 26, 2022)

This little back and forth is officially finished 

*271.966 GFLOPS*


----------



## AMF (Dec 26, 2022)

See system specs


----------

